# VW Specialist in Manchester/North West area



## alexj (Apr 12, 2012)

Looking for recommendations for VW specialist in the Manchester area but would be willing to travel within half an hour or so. 

Cheers


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Awesome GTI Store UK,
Unit 1 Siemens Road,
Northbank Industrial Park,
Irlam,
Manchester,
M44 5AH, UK

If you wish to give us a call, our contact numbers are as follows:
Phone: +44 (0)161 776 0777
Fax: +44 (0)161 776 1777


^^^ copied from Awesome's website :thumb:


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

AaronGTi said:


> Awesome GTI Store UK,
> Unit 1 Siemens Road,
> Northbank Industrial Park,
> Irlam,
> ...


sorry to jump in here,but who do you take the car to Aaron??


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Star Performance mate :thumb:


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

AaronGTi said:


> Star Performance mate :thumb:


thanks have you had any recent work done to give me an idea of price structuring??


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

M4D YN said:


> thanks have you had any recent work done to give me an idea of price structuring??


They've done everything on my car.
Fitted coilovers, 4 wheel alignment, brakes, cambelt, servicing and loads more.

Their a lot cheaper than main dealers and IMO are the daddys when it comes to VAG cars.

What you driving mate?


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

av been at one of there combined meets,a rolling road and dw meet at the one time,i have a MK5 golf TDi sport 140


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Good stuff :thumb:
I take it your looking to have some work done then?


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

yeah mate,looking at a re-map and want somewhere to maintain it,need to know what there like first,as its a bit of a trek through

scott :thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Cool :thumb:
Star have their own custom map as well as aftermarket maps too.
I've always been happy with the service. 
They really are the place to go mate :thumb:
Jim will look after you.

Www.Starperformance.co.uk


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

I see your Awesome GTI and raise you I.C.A Ian collins Automotive.
Audi & vw specialist
unit 1 north forge,
garstang road,
preston
pr3 ord
tel 01995 640958

Ian Collins was VAGS top, top man before he set up on his own
Worth the trip just to chat with him:thumb:


----------



## alexj (Apr 12, 2012)

Thanks

Ian collins has come up a couple of times before, 

bit of a drive from me especially if he doesnt lend cars

Has anyone used German Specialists in Stockport or VAG Technik in Eccles ?


----------



## nc35 (Sep 13, 2009)

Been to Awesome for a remap and would never go back. From my experience it's take your money and run. After service is shocking non existent.

Can recommend Carbon Tuning in Manchester. A genuine custom map 1/2 day + on the Dyno to get everything to the way you drive. 

Costs less than the shark/apr/revo maps. 

If you go tell em I sent you CW MK6 GTI :thumb:


----------



## alexj (Apr 12, 2012)

Ok thanks nc35 not looking for a remap just a sound vw mechanic


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

i had my a4 serviced by awesome and they were very thorough. however, i took it in for diagnostics on a problem and i gave them a list of things that would cause the fault to occur and they wrote ONE on the job sheet! after they couldnt find a fault they seemed keen to get rid of me. not sure i'll be going back again but ian collins is praised on every VAG forum so i'll be giving him a ring next.


----------



## alexj (Apr 12, 2012)

M4D YN said:


> av been at one of there combined meets,a rolling road and dw meet at the one time,i have a MK5 golf TDi sport 140


Is that the 2.0 non DPF ? What year ?


----------



## nc35 (Sep 13, 2009)

Get on the MK5 GTI forum. For all mk5s not just GTIs
http://www.mk5golfgti.co.uk/forum/index.php

Often the local stealers come up trumps. Fixed price and stamped up book.

Also helps if you need out of warranty repairs. VW give sizeable discounts for loyalty.

Bit of a treck for you but White Rose Keighley/Skipton were recommended for my MK5

Couldn't fault them and mod friendly.


----------



## lisaclio (Sep 6, 2008)

theres a guy in oldham who's on the mk4 forums. he's an ex vw technician. really good and good on price.

Lees automotive repairs
unit 3
Roman road
royton
oldham
ol2 5pj

0161 627 1135


----------



## john2garden (Nov 16, 2006)

nc35 said:


> Been to Awesome for a remap and would never go back. From my experience it's take your money and run. After service is shocking non existent.
> 
> Can recommend Carbon Tuning in Manchester. A genuine custom map 1/2 day + on the Dyno to get everything to the way you drive.
> 
> ...


What were your issues with awesome?

I have used qr sport in tattenhall, they are good.


----------



## markbob917 (Aug 31, 2010)

psi tuning is supposedly good but bit of a trek to shropshire i think theyre based


----------



## joelee (Nov 28, 2009)

i can recomend carbon as well i have had a mk4 1.8t done off them and there after sales is spot on as well


----------



## alexj (Apr 12, 2012)

Thanks all


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Deano said:


> i had my a4 serviced by awesome and they were very thorough. however, i took it in for diagnostics on a problem and i gave them a list of things that would cause the fault to occur and they wrote ONE on the job sheet! after they couldnt find a fault they seemed keen to get rid of me. not sure i'll be going back again but ian collins is praised on every VAG forum so i'll be giving him a ring next.


Routine servicing they were just fine for me, but, fault diagnosis was another issue. Echoing Deano's comment's. I had a similar experience with my MK3 Golf GTi. They (the regular mechanics) could not find an electrical fault and it took Jim himself (owner) to step and trace the problem. Same with a recurring electric window relay problem, which lets face it should not be a taxing issue to address. 

Reluctantly I've been using the main stealers of late as I can't find a good independent locally. May look into Ian Collins services though :thumb:


----------



## alexj (Apr 12, 2012)

Thanks for all the messages, no longer a VW owner

see thread below as to reasons why, what a nightmare with main dealer

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=268718


----------



## d7ve_b (Jul 1, 2010)

I've used Awesome for years and their service has deteriorated (sp?) in the last 3-4 years. It's a shame really as they used to be great, I suppose it happens to a lot of businesses as they get bigger.

Next time round I'm going to try http://www.volksmasterltd.co.uk/, I've not used them before but I've heard good things...


----------



## alexj (Apr 12, 2012)

Good luck with that, I wont be needing them !

The main dealer that I had all the problems with was VW Chesterfield 

The sales person I bought it from was Phillip Knight. 

Once he had sold me the car he didnt even have the grace to acknowledge me when I went in the dealership.

Unbelievable schmooze and then absolutely hopeless ! 

Like pulling teeth !


----------

